# Internet in SA



## martinagael (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

as i told in the other post, on the next Feb. i'll be in CT moving from Spain, what can you tell me about internet access, can i find unlimited internet? what i know it seems is very expensive if i compare with Spain.


----------



## Klebe (Dec 29, 2008)

*Broadband is possible without Telkom*



martinagael said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> as i told in the other post, on the next Feb. i'll be in CT moving from Spain, what can you tell me about internet access, can i find unlimited internet? what i know it seems is very expensive if i compare with Spain.


I've given up on Telkom and have gone with a company called Screamer. They do wireless broadband...initial installation costs of R3500.00 and monthly cost of R600 for 5gb. Pretty happy with latency (can even play WOW), so quite satisfied. Hope this helps.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

martinagael said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> as i told in the other post, on the next Feb. i'll be in CT moving from Spain, what can you tell me about internet access, can i find unlimited internet? what i know it seems is very expensive if i compare with Spain.


Wait till you have to pay for insurance and health care.
But the internet deals are OK.... and are comparative to Europe except when it comes to unlimited (then you pay more)


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

R3500 for installation and R600/pm for 5GB. I sure hope tradesmen as an example are earning 30-40k p/m because thats sounds like a lot of money to me for 5GB( unless I have no idea after 3yrs whats happening there) (SNIP)


----------



## WireFree (Jan 18, 2009)

martinagael said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> as i told in the other post, on the next Feb. i'll be in CT moving from Spain, what can you tell me about internet access, can i find unlimited internet? what i know it seems is very expensive if i compare with Spain.


Take a look at the phone packages from Neotel. Some of them offer unlimited Internet access. 

Enjoy Cape Town.

WireFree


----------

